

Are Law Schools and Bar Exams Necessary? - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/25/opinion/are-law-schools-and-bar-exams-necessary.html

======
mathattack
I am generally against certification in most fields, but...

1) It's very hard to identify a good lawyer. If we (as true libertarians) did
away with the bar exam, wouldn't someone create an exam so those unable to
tell good lawyers from bad would have something to look at?

2) Don't we have enough (more than enough?) lawyers and law suits already?

3) They claim lawyers are overpaid. I only find this to be true in large
corporate law firms.

Maybe a compromise is do away with law schools but not the bar?

